# Triple QX Fall out remover.



## wotnoshoeseh (May 24, 2018)

Hi,

I was on the Euro Car Parts site earlier this week and on a whim bought some of their QX Fall Out remover. I've never used a fall out remover so need to ask, do I put it on a wet surface or a dry surface? I plan to put it into a handheld sprayer bottle for application.
Also is the Triple QX stuff any good? I realise it's a late ask this having already purchased (but not yet received product)...

Cheers,
D.


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi

Despite some poor reviews I find it a good product - I've used it on both wet and dry surfaces with no problems (though don't let it dry on).

I will certainly be purchasing again :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Use it on dry as it'll be better and more effective. I've used it and it worked well - I had a little left of another fallout remover and added the QX stuff to it, worked well as below :


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ive found the best thing to do is use loads of Triple QX fallout remover around the car initially to get rid of the easy stuff because its cheap

Then just use a bit of expensive stuff to follow up. Works extremely well and much cheaper


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

It's poor in comparison to the best fallout removers on the market. Will still work to some extent but it doesn't remove anything near the amount of contamination something like korrosol does. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (May 24, 2018)

Thanks all.
Some differing reviews but that's alright and to be expected...

Thanks again.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

If you've never used a fallout remover before you will think it works great. I've used it on a well maintained car and got minimal bleeding. Rinsed dried then used one of the top performers and it turned purple all over. 

It lacks the expensive chemical that reacts, if you don't mind doing a few hits it will work. I know we like to watch the pennies but I'd rather pay more knowing I'm using a superior product.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

wish wash said:


> If you've never used a fallout remover before you will think it works great. I've used it on a well maintained car and got minimal bleeding. Rinsed dried then used one of the top performers and it turned purple all over.
> 
> It lacks the expensive chemical that reacts, if you don't mind doing a few hits it will work. I know we like to watch the pennies but I'd rather pay more knowing I'm using a superior product.


The active ingredients (the thioglycolates) in bleeding fallout removers is not cheap. Therefore you will generally find that the cheaper versions tend to have less of the active ingredient. This can often be demonstrated by using a cheap product and then following up with a product like korrosol or iron x to see how much fallout was not removed.

Premium products often only require one hit. Also often better to wash the wheel first before using fallout remover. Then the active chemical is working on the embedded fallout, rather than that simply sat on the surface with the other dirt. People often go wow when they apply fallout remover on a dirty dry wheel. All they are doing is wasting active ingredient on brake dust that could be rinsed off.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> The active ingredients (the thioglycolates) in bleeding fallout removers is not cheap. Therefore you will generally find that the cheaper versions tend to have less of the active ingredient. This can often be demonstrated by using a cheap product and then following up with a product like korrosol or iron x to see how much fallout was not removed.
> 
> Premium products often only require one hit. Also often better to wash the wheel first before using fallout remover. The the active chemical is working on the embedded fallout, rather than that simply sat on the surface with the other dirt. People often go wow when they apply fallout remover on a dirty dry wheel. All they are doing is wasting active ingredient on brake dust that could be rinsed off.


Great explanation, fatdazza. Cheers!

Are you a chemist by any chance?

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Great explanation, fatdazza. Cheers!
> 
> Are you a chemist by any chance?
> 
> ...


Not a chemist by trade, but I have a keen interest in (and a little knowledge of) the science behind the processes used in detailing.


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=394034

more about triple qx fr


----------



## q5man (Apr 30, 2018)

fatdazza said:


> The active ingredients (the thioglycolates) in bleeding fallout removers is not cheap. Therefore you will generally find that the cheaper versions tend to have less of the active ingredient. This can often be demonstrated by using a cheap product and then following up with a product like korrosol or iron x to see how much fallout was not removed.
> 
> Premium products often only require one hit. Also often better to wash the wheel first before using fallout remover. Then the active chemical is working on the embedded fallout, rather than that simply sat on the surface with the other dirt. People often go wow when they apply fallout remover on a dirty dry wheel. All they are doing is wasting active ingredient on brake dust that could be rinsed off.


Korrosol gets my vote 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> Use it on dry as it'll be better and more effective. I've used it and it worked well - I had a little left of another fallout remover and added the QX stuff to it, worked well as below :


Defeats the purpose using it on dry. You want to wash off as much of the loose stuff as you can then use the fallout remover. That way it'll react with the stuff that's bonded to the wheel rather than the surface muck 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

wotnoshoeseh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was on the Euro Car Parts site earlier this week and on a whim bought some of their QX Fall Out remover. I've never used a fall out remover so need to ask, do I put it on a wet surface or a dry surface? I plan to put it into a handheld sprayer bottle for application.
> Also is the Triple QX stuff any good? I realise it's a late ask this having already purchased (but not yet received product)...
> ...


I ordered some too but from car parts for less (same company as Euro car parts) but their prices are cheaper. They then had a 17% off code on top. 2.5l for less than 7 quid might as well give it a go! I've used auto finesse iron out previously. The qx stuff came this week but they sent tyre shine instead (albeit it had a fallout remover sticker the back) which is pretty crap. However they're sending the fallout remover out this week so I've clocked the tyre shine for free even if it is crap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Fallout ingredients. Citric acid helps precipitation of iron by ammonia by forming a complex with it. – Ammonia + Citric Acid + Thioglycolic Acid + Iron reacts to form ferric thioglycolate, which is red/purple in colour (Hence the 'bleeding' effect.).


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

wish wash said:


> Fallout ingredients. Citric acid helps precipitation of iron by ammonia by forming a complex with it. - Ammonia + Citric Acid + Thioglycolic Acid + Iron reacts to form ferric thioglycolate, which is red/purple in colour (Hence the 'bleeding' effect.).


The theory behind thioglycolate and acid based fallout removers is that they dont have to disolve all of the iron to be effective. The aim is to remove iron particles embedded in the clearcoat and it can do this by disolving some of the iron making the particle smaller and therefore the iron particle is no longer "wedged" into the clearcoat. A pressure washer can then dislodge the iron particle.

Spraying this stuff onto dry wheels , while impressive , is a massive waste of the product's capabilities. Use standard shampoo or wheel cleaner (cheap as chips) and then use the fallout remover to remove the stubborn iron particles embedded in the wheel.


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (May 24, 2018)

Good advice here on this thread - thanks. I will wash first then use the fall out remover.


----------



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

Tried this today. Truly awful. I'd put pictures up but you'd not be able to see any bleeding on them it's that bad and that was to wheels that hadn't been washed in months....

I then put on korrosol and this the result









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Peter_222 said:


> Tried this today. Truly awful. I'd put pictures up but you'd not be able to see any bleeding on them it's that bad and that was to wheels that hadn't been washed in months....
> 
> I then put on korrosol and this the result
> 
> ...


You do realise that bleeding doesn't necessarily mean performance right?

Having said that, I would assume you need to leave the Triple QX on there for longer than other brands to see benefit

More often than not, people spray this on, wait 30 seconds to 1 minute and remove straight away. Let it sit for 5 minutes.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I did the original test of this in a link above. It works but does not bleed a lot.

In my opinion the correct way to use it and any fr is on cleaned dry wheels.

That way it goes straight to work and does not have dirt or water acting as a barrier or dilutant.

This was given a clean, dried and sprayed with the product in question.

It is not my first choice but it does clearly offer something.










Edit, the early test.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=386436


----------



## Peter_222 (Jun 24, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> You do realise that bleeding doesn't necessarily mean performance right?
> 
> Having said that, I would assume you need to leave the Triple QX on there for longer than other brands to see benefit
> 
> More often than not, people spray this on, wait 30 seconds to 1 minute and remove straight away. Let it sit for 5 minutes.


I left it on for ages. Prob 3 times as long as I do for other fallout removers. Still useless. I washed it off and then put on some red 7 over same spot and it bled like mad. It's pathetic. I might go and do a comparison test on the cars panel as I tested korrosol and red7 few days on one panel so I'll do another panel and add this to show you how useless it is. I didn't expect it to be as good as the more expensive fall out removers but I also didn't expect it to be a total waste of money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

